# Fluval Plant LED 2.0



## dru

Is anyone using this new fixture that could provide a review?

It looks similar to the old fixture but more powerful 

http://fluvalaquatics.com/us/product/A3990-fresh-plant-20-full-spectrum-performance-led/


----------



## HolyAngel

Yes definitely interested in this one, definitely looks more powerful than their last one and works with their WiFi controller plus an ios/android app too. Tad expensive but if the par and controller are right it'd totally be worth it. I can't find any info tho other than their site :/

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## rtfish

kensfish.com is doing a 15% off fluval and has these in stock so was curious as well. Looks like the 36-48 inch one is 159.99 http://www.kensfish.com/aquarium-su...nt-20-full-spectrum-led-light-36-48-inch.html . which is a bit on the high end for me when you really need the wifi adapter, which is an extra cost, to make this worth it for automation, etc.

These are the add-ons:

ADDITIONAL ACCESSORIES (AVAILABLE SEPARATELY):
FLUVAL WIFI CONTROLLER (A3976)
• Control light intensity and duration from a custom-designed mobile device app
(Android and iOS compatible)
• Controls up to 2 lights with independent fixture and channel control
• Compatible with Fluval Fresh & Plant 2.0 and Fluval Marine & Reef 2.0
Performance LED strip lights

FLUVAL DUAL RAMP TIMER (A3977)
• Programmable, progressive sunrise, mid-day and dusk settings
• Controls up to 2 light units simultaneously
• Integrated dimmer
• Compatible with most Fluval LED Strip Lights


----------



## rtfish

*Par*

Par from their site is here http://fluvalaquatics.com/us/freshwater/aquarium-lighting/series/fresh-and-plant-2/


----------



## MoreyFan

rtfish said:


> kensfish.com is doing a 15% off fluval and has these in stock so was curious as well. Looks like the 36-48 inch one is 159.99 http://www.kensfish.com/aquarium-su...nt-20-full-spectrum-led-light-36-48-inch.html . which is a bit on the high end for me when you really need the wifi adapter, which is an extra cost, to make this worth it for automation, etc.


I wonder if the dimming feature works with a simple plug timer or it resets to default setting?


----------



## jonsnow

I just put an order in for the 48" Planted 2.0 from Kens Fish, but I cannot find the wifi controller anywhere (including the fluval website). Does the wifi controller actually exist? If so where can I buy one?

I had my eyes set on the new Finnex Planted+ 24/7, but for only 30 extra dollars the Fluval seemed like a much better option. I've already got a Finnex Planted Plus and Ray2, so I guess we shall see how they compare.


----------



## rtfish

jonsnow said:


> I just put an order in for the 48" Planted 2.0 from Kens Fish, but I cannot find the wifi controller anywhere (including the fluval website). Does the wifi controller actually exist? If so where can I buy one?
> 
> I had my eyes set on the new Finnex Planted+ 24/7, but for only 30 extra dollars the Fluval seemed like a much better option. I've already got a Finnex Planted Plus and Ray2, so I guess we shall see how they compare.


I sent them an email back in July when I heard about the light and was debating what to purchase for my new tank setup. Here is the response to the wifi controller. Go to the website and send them an email from the online question form. You should receive a similar response:

From: [email protected] 
Date: Jul 13
To: me 
Subject: FLUVAL WIFI CONTROLLER (A3976)?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
New Message
Dear <me>,
We thank you for taking the time to contact us.
We regret to inform you that the Fluval Wi-fi controller is not yet available. As a thank you for purchasing the light unit, we would like to offer you a care package consisting of Fluval Watercare products, plus a rebate coupon for the Wi-fi controller when it becomes available. Kindly reply with your name, complete shipping address and a copy of your dated sales receipt. Please include the model number of the light unit as well. We will be in touch with you as soon as we have more information.
Thank you, 
<Rep Name>
Customer Service 
Rolf C. Hagen (USA) Corp.


----------



## jonsnow

rtfish said:


> I sent them an email back in July when I heard about the light and was debating what to purchase for my new tank setup. Here is the response to the wifi controller. Go to the website and send them an email from the online question form. You should receive a similar response:
> 
> From: [email protected]
> Date: Jul 13
> To: me
> Subject: FLUVAL WIFI CONTROLLER (A3976)?
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> New Message
> Dear <me>,
> We thank you for taking the time to contact us.
> We regret to inform you that the Fluval Wi-fi controller is not yet available. As a thank you for purchasing the light unit, we would like to offer you a care package consisting of Fluval Watercare products, plus a rebate coupon for the Wi-fi controller when it becomes available. Kindly reply with your name, complete shipping address and a copy of your dated sales receipt. Please include the model number of the light unit as well. We will be in touch with you as soon as we have more information.
> Thank you,
> <Rep Name>
> Customer Service
> Rolf C. Hagen (USA) Corp.


Thanks for the heads up. I just sent them an email about it.


----------



## jonsnow

Has anyone else bought and received this light?

I just received mine, and I'm not sure how I feel about it. It is a very nice looking light and seems very solidly built. The sliding brackets seem especially well designed, and not just an after thought as they seem to be on my Finnex fixtures. However, I am kind of surprised at the light output of the fixture. It does not appear to produce any more light than my Finnex Ray2, even though it contains many more LEDs and a significantly higher wattage, but this could be because of the 120 degree angle spread on the LEDs causing the more powerful light to disperse over a wider area, or it could be that the difference is just hard to see.

The biggest disappointment for me is the terrible touch controller. There is only a single touch button on the entire light, and mine does not work correctly. A single touch should turn the light on, turn the light to moonlight setting, and then turn the light off. When the light is on, holding the touch button should dim the light up, holding it again should dim it down, you release the button at whichever setting you like and it will stay there indefinitely unless you dim it again. 

The problem with my light is that my touch button barely works. It takes a lot of fiddling, swiping, pressing hard, voodoo magic, to get it to register that I am attempting to press it. Does anyone else have this issue?


----------



## rtfish

When I was looking at this light I couldn't see using it for myself without the wifi controller. Curious if the light output is maxed without the controller. Are you going to ask for an exchange? Would like to know when someone gets botht he light and controller how it works out!


----------



## jonsnow

rtfish said:


> When I was looking at this light I couldn't see using it for myself without the wifi controller. Curious if the light output is maxed without the controller. Are you going to ask for an exchange? Would like to know when someone gets botht he light and controller how it works out!


I believe that I managed to max out the light output with the dimming controls, but I could be wrong.

I'm not sure if I am going to try to return the light or not. The touch button definitely seems to be malfunctioning, but it won't really matter once I set it up with a timer or wifi controller. On second thought I hope this light works with a timer since it has touch controls instead of a mechanical button.

Another thing I just noticed is that the power supply gets hot, like really hot, to the point where it worries me. Maybe I'll try checking it's temperature with my digital thermometer when I get home lol.


----------



## waltuba

What have you learned about this in the last week?? I have the light but want the controller too. Research seems scant at this time . . . .


----------



## jonsnow

waltuba said:


> What have you learned about this in the last week?? I have the light but want the controller too. Research seems scant at this time . . . .


I am happy with my purchase, but not ecstatic or anything. I do not think I would be happy if I had spent anywhere close to msrp on the light.

Pros: 

1) I am seeing all kinds of pearling from my plants, which I did not achieve previously with just a single Ray2 on my 75 gallon. This is probably mostly due to having two light fixtures set up more than the fact that the Planted 2.0 is better. This could be tested fairly easily, but I may be too lazy lol.

2) The dimming feature is nice. From the specs this light seems pretty powerful, so the dimming allows you to use the light for a high tech tank, or low tech. It gives you more versatility if you decide to go a different direction, or realize that your plants are getting too much light.

3) I really like the 120 degree LEDs. They made me realize how little light there was previously at the top corners of my tanks. Now I can see the colors of the fish that like to hang out in these spots much better.

4) I really like the physical design of the light. It seems very solid and the sliding mounts are very well designed. I also like the black much better than the silver of my Finnex fixtures.

Cons:

1) I hate the touch controls. It may be that my fixture is a defect of some kind, but I usually have to mess around for about 2-3mins every time that I want to change the settings of my light. It does not register touchs/holds with any accuracy or consistency whatsoever. Writing this review I realize that I should really stop being lazy and return the fixture for a replacement. I just know that it's gonna be a [censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored] pita.

2) The PSU gets very very hot. I don't think it's a fire hazard, but it doesn't seem like it was designed very well. At best it is probably not very efficient and is producing wasted heat instead of power to the LEDs, at worst this could be a sign that the PSU will burn out over time.

3) Although I like the 120 degree LEDs they do have their downsides. The broader angle allows a decent amount of light to be aimed at the sides of the tanks. Some of this will be reflected back off the glass to the plants, but most of it will transmit through the glass and be wasted. This also means that light isn't as focused directly under the LED unit, this can be a pro or con depending on your needs.

Conclusions: I would not spend close to msrp for this light. I do like it better than both my Finnex Ray2 and Planted+, but only marginally so. I think the price that I bought the 48" fixture at for $160 was fair, but I would not be willing to spend much more than that. The wifi controller will make this fixture slightly nicer, but won't really add much as far as actual functionality goes, that a basic timer will not. I also have no idea how much the controller will actually cost or when it will be released, but I will guess that it will probably be more expensive than I am willing to spend.

I will plug my fixture into a timer and let you know how it works. I will also start the return process and let you know how much of a hassle it is.

I could try to create an experiment comparing growth rates and pearling with either just the Ray2 or the Planted 2.0 over my tank, but I'm not sure if I have the time and energy to create and monitor an experiment closely enough to provide actual useful results. If there is some interest, or if someone has a good idea for an experiment, you may be able to motivate me to do one.


----------



## waltuba

Sure appreciate your thorough reply!!! I am using the fixture and realize the "touchy" touch control also . . . Seems as though I need to be gentle with it. If I barely touch it, it seems to work well. I am interested in being able to program the light to be able to use the dimming & moon qualities on a timer. I have the light on a standard timer at this time and all you can use is 1 light setting which renders the dimming & moon settings useless. Sadly, I purchased a Fluval 2 channel LED lamp timer - A3977 - and it is totally incompatible (as you probably already know). I'm in the process of wondering where to go next - do I return all and look at the Current brand? (Which just went OFF sale!!) PS - I didn't pay full retail either.

I also sent an inquiry to Hagan (Fluval) and they said I would get a reply in 3 days . . . . .


----------



## waltuba

jonsnow -
What tank do you have your light on? What are your hours of light? Any other details?
Mine is on a 55G w/CO2 injection.


----------



## brian3676

The wifi controler is done, they just can't actually sell it until it gets FCC approval. FCC approval is supposed to happen by end of next month and it will be available according to Fluval/Hagen. 

I love my light, way better than the Current or Finnex but it does have its flaws. The button is aweful. It will stay at whatever light level you set it at though after being power up or down so that's nice. 

The 120 degree beam is slightly wider than ideal. Causes some algea on my glass. You can literally see where the beam starts, I have a perfect line of algea there. 

The light is very bright. Not quite the par data of Build my led, but it's much better than finnex or current. 

Yes the power supply gets warm, but no where near how hot the power supply got on my Finnex. Also, the Fluval light stays much cooler. 

Overall I'm happy I got it. Well worth the extra money over the current or finnex lights, but cheaper than the build my led light. It's a great middle ground. Soon as the wifi controller come out I bet I'll like it twice as much as I won't have to deal with the button.


----------



## jonsnow

waltuba said:


> jonsnow -
> What tank do you have your light on? What are your hours of light? Any other details?
> Mine is on a 55G w/CO2 injection.


I have my Finnex Ray2 and Fluval Planted 2.0 setup on a 75 gallon tank with dimensions 48" wide x 18" deep x 21" high. I inject CO2 using a pressurized system controlled by a pH controller, and I dose PPS pro using an autodoser. I believe that my lights are setup on a timer from 10AM till 930PM.


----------



## waltuba

Brian & Jon - thanks so much. I can't wait for the timer! I am also having algae troubles and am searching for that "right amount of light".


----------



## jonsnow

Well it sounds like the button is a common problem, and not unique to my situation. If anyone is thinking about buying this fixture I would wait until they fix the controls.


----------



## dru

Comparison video with the old fixture

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKqj8R6XiKM


----------



## Corydora

Anyone care to give an update on how their Plant and Fresh is working out? I've called around to some stores in Canada and the price up here is $350 or more before tax! I'm wondering if I should go through with purchasing one. I don't mind the price (though it is far from ideal) as long as it does what it should and grows plants in a 75 gallon.


----------



## rtfish

Corydora said:


> Anyone care to give an update on how their Plant and Fresh is working out? I've called around to some stores in Canada and the price up here is $350 or more before tax! I'm wondering if I should go through with purchasing one. I don't mind the price (though it is far from ideal) as long as it does what it should and grows plants in a 75 gallon.


Yikes on that price! Are there other cheaper LED alternatives? 350 and this light as a standalone not doing much seems way too much.


----------



## Corydora

rtfish said:


> Yikes on that price! Are there other cheaper LED alternatives? 350 and this light as a standalone not doing much seems way too much.


I know, it's crazy! I've got a deep-ish tank (20") so lighting for plants is extremely pricey in my experience. Best price I've found for the Current USA Satellite+ Pro is about $400, regular Satellite LED+ is $200, ect. I could buy Finnex leds but they are only available on Amazon.com, won't ship the 48" versions here and they come without a warranty to those of us in Canada. For instance, I could buy a 36" version of the original Finnex Planted+ for $190 but that won't cover my entire tank and if the LEDs fail within a few months, I've just thrown away nearly $200. At least the Fluval comes with a 3 year warranty.


----------



## micheljq

Corydora said:


> Anyone care to give an update on how their Plant and Fresh is working out? I've called around to some stores in Canada and the price up here is $350 or more before tax! I'm wondering if I should go through with purchasing one. I don't mind the price (though it is far from ideal) as long as it does what it should and grows plants in a 75 gallon.


I am looking at this light fixture because i am in Canada too and Fluval gives 3 years warrranty, Fluval is a canadian company (Hagen).

But at 350$, i think i will go with BML instead, even if they are in USA.

Or TMC Aquarays, from UK, with 5 years warranty.

Michel.


----------



## Corydora

micheljq said:


> I am looking at this light fixture because i am in Canada too and Fluval gives 3 years warrranty, Fluval is a canadian company (Hagen).
> 
> But at 350$, i think i will go with BML instead, even if they are in USA.
> 
> Or TMC Aquarays, from UK, with 5 years warranty.
> 
> Michel.


I've also decided not to go for Fluval. It's just too expensive, with too few substantial reviews, and far too difficult to find in Canada. The many complaints about the button on the fixture also scared me away. They should've included a basic remote with it but then I guess they couldn't milk people for more money with the wifi adapter. 

I might end up going with two standard Satillite Plus leds.


----------



## waltuba

Does anyone have an update on the timer availability? fluval wi-fi controller (A3976)


----------



## brian3676

I called them Monday. Its now delayed until next year. I wrote them a nasty letter expressing my frustrations but they have yet to respond. I loved Fluval and there products until the Wifi controller. Maybe if the button did not suck so bad I would not care so much.


----------



## waltuba

I really don't have too much trouble with the button, but it is frustrating. Sure is a bummer about the controller - do you blame the FCC? (I think it is available in Europe.) I was also promised the plant care stuff and a discount when the timer was available. The customer service lady I worked with was terrible. She didn't read the info I sent her - asking for it again!!


----------



## micheljq

No PAR ratings at 24" on this Fluval Plant 2.0 by any chance?

Michel


----------



## Pocky

I emailed them about 24inch par values and they wrote:
"We thank you for taking the time to contact us. We have contacted our Aquatic department and we do not have the information that you are looking for.

Regards,

Customer Service

Rolf C. Hagen Inc."

Is there any way to calculate this based on the other numbers?


----------



## tahoesnowed

Fluval's website has the following Par chart. The A3990 model is the 24-36 inch light. 

PAR VALUES Model Comparison Chart
A3990 A3991 A3992
DEPTH PAR	LUX PAR	LUX PAR	LUX
3"(7.62cm)	453	28300	470	29400	545	32800
6"(15.24cm)	252	15260	267	15970	288	17120
12"(30.48cm)	107	6330 112	7020 136	9350
18"(45.72cm)	57	3330 66	3930 82	4960

Bump: Sorry the chart isn't easy to read. It doesn't save the spaces. Anyway Fluval claims the Par values are 453 at 3", 252 at 6", 107 at 12", 57 at 18".


----------



## micheljq

http://www.fluvalaquatics.com/us/freshwater/aquarium-lighting/series/fresh-and-plant-2/


----------



## blucrsr

Has anyone figured out the magic steps needed to get the touch control to work all the time? Sometimes it works exactly as expected. Sometimes I have to fiddle with it for a few minutes before anything happens.


----------



## blucrsr

I think I figured out something that works. The touch control seems to work much better if my hands are warm. I have tested this a few times today and it always seems to work. When nothing seems to happen, I rub my hands together and just touch with my palm. It has worked each time.


----------



## jeffkrol

blucrsr said:


> I think I figured out something that works. The touch control seems to work much better if my hands are warm. I have tested this a few times today and it always seems to work. When nothing seems to happen, I rub my hands together and just touch with my palm. It has worked each time.


Sounds like me and computer tablets..or touch screen phones


----------



## gary-c

I have no issue with the touch button. Just light touch and hold it and you should see the light changing.


----------



## blucrsr

Looks like the WiFi controller has been shipped to local stores. I just got an email today with a rebate form as a "goodwill gesture". I also noticed a YouTube video they uploaded showing how it works on Android phones with iOS "coming soon".


----------



## vincel892

thinking about getting 4 x 36" ones for a 200 gallon 7' x 2' x 2' tank. Do you think this will be enough lighting at substrate level for medium-high lighting? Substrate level at the front of my tank is only ~ 1". The par rating for the 36" model at 18" is only 66. Don't know if this is measured in or out of water. Would PAR levels increase in water vs out of water? Also, the colour temperature is 7500k. Ive read desired temperature is 6500K to 7000K? Would this be a problem?


----------



## dru

any reviews of the wifi controller?


----------



## blucrsr

dru said:


> any reviews of the wifi controller?


I'm still waiting to find one in any of our local stores.


----------



## Sennithgrey

I would say pricey and not really worth the cost for the limited functionality offered, but may be the only option for control for the Fresh and Plant 2.0 outside of DIY. 

I guess, I'll give a review. For the record, I have a 48" Fresh and Plant 2.0 with the wireless unit. 

Pros: 
PWM dimming (assumed, see DIY thread on hacking the controller) 

Cons:
Lights will come on intermittently
Lack of more advanced programming options
Cost

Controller sorta works as advertised as it will give you light when you specify; however, I've caught it several times turning on when it is suppose to be off (happens once or twice a week). I've contacted the company in regards to this, Fluval claims it it WiFi interference from a nearby WiFi relay point and recommended that any WiFi sources be at least six feet away. Can't be done in my case as the WiFi relay is attached to an aquarium controller. 

As for programming the lights, you can do exactly ONE sun rise, photoperiod, sun set cycle with a rest period in between. However, limitations are many. The first one being unable to place your cycle outside of the midnight to midnight time frame. If you want your lights to stay on from 6 PM till 1 AM, you will not be able to program the cycle as it stands. The second limitation is that you can not have a gradual transition from the full photo period to the rest period and vice versa. Lastly, you can only program in a daily schedule. 

The way that the Fluval WiFi controller works is to establish its own WiFi network which means you will have to connect to this Wifi network established by the controller to do any modifications to your time program or manually turn on the lights UNLESS you want to fiddle around with the power button on the lights. 

Lastly, cost for what if offers is NOT in my opinion worth it. However, you may be held hostage until you can find a cheaper compatible option.

This controller could have been a decent piece of hardware if Fluval had put forethought into what the target market (I assume mid end consumers) wanted and needed. I assume due to their haste to put this hardware out to market, they rushed it and didn't properly test it. The fact that WiFi "interference" can cause the lights to random turn on IMO is the absolute killer for this product. Probably also explains why I was getting all that algae since I had it programmed to be on during the split periods that I was at home so was less likely to catch the controller on when it was programmed to be off. 

For those who can live without the sunrise/sunset functions, I'd suggest getting an old fashion timer or WiFi controlled outlet that's now available for smart homes. 



dru said:


> any reviews of the wifi controller?


----------



## NoisyMonk

Hi all,

Can anyone confirm that if you set a certain brightness via the physical button, and have it on a standard/old fashioned timer that turns the light on and off at specific times, that the set brightness will be "remembered"? IE. If you set the brightness to 70%, and have it on from 10am to 6pm (via the timer), when it turns on the next day will it still be at 70% brightness or will it reset itself to 100%?

Thanks!

Edit: I'm in Canada, so my options are slightly limited due to cost. But if anyone can think of a light that would meet the above scenario, I'm open to suggestions!


----------



## NoisyMonk

Bump... sorry!


----------



## Nlewis

NoisyMonk said:


> Bump... sorry!


Yes the brightness will remain to what you set it to when using a timer.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

NoisyMonk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone confirm that if you set a certain brightness via the physical button, and have it on a standard/old fashioned timer that turns the light on and off at specific times, that the set brightness will be "remembered"? IE. If you set the brightness to 70%, and have it on from 10am to 6pm (via the timer), when it turns on the next day will it still be at 70% brightness or will it reset itself to 100%?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Edit: I'm in Canada, so my options are slightly limited due to cost. But if anyone can think of a light that would meet the above scenario, I'm open to suggestions!


Hi @NoisyMonk,

Welcome to TPT!

I will confirm what Nlewis said; I use a timer and whatever setting it is on when it goes off that is the setting when it comes back on.

Here is a review I did on the Fluval F&P 2.0 several months ago; since then I have purchased a 48" unit for my 75 gallon aquarium. The original unit is still going strong!


----------



## NoisyMonk

Awesome, thanks guys!
@Seattle_Aquarist Great review - wish I had seen it sooner!


----------



## micheljq

Sennithgrey said:


> Pros:
> PWM dimming (assumed, see DIY thread on hacking the controller)


As far as i know Fluval do not use PWM technology on their led fixtures. The companies who does are rare, and the price of the fixture would be probably more expensive. I do not see how Fluval could do this on a fixture with hundreds of small leds, although i am no electrician. They must daisy chain their emitters with a number of emitters like that.

The only company i know who does use PWM dimming is TMC Aquaray.

Michel.


----------



## jeffkrol

micheljq said:


> As far as i know Fluval do not use PWM technology on their led fixtures.
> 
> Michel.


Actually, I think they do.. but like for strip lighting..


----------



## Ocpoolguy

Bump
Has any one had a controller that works? I have seen several bad reviews but have also seen good ones. the first one I ordered from AmazonPrime I couldn't get to work at all. returned and ordered another from AZPRIME and it will control only one of my two lights. maybe third times a charm or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## jeffkrol

micheljq said:


> As far as i know Fluval do not use PWM technology on their led fixtures. The companies who does are rare, and the price of the fixture would be probably more expensive. I do not see how Fluval could do this on a fixture with hundreds of small leds, although i am no electrician. They must daisy chain their emitters with a number of emitters like that.
> 
> The only company i know who does use PWM dimming is TMC Aquaray.
> 
> Michel.


There is a thread in DIY showing hacking the controller.. 
Yes it is PWM dimmed just like any other rell/tape type ribbon lights..
It also runs constant voltage like most fixtures.

Now constant current type are expensive currently and not easy to find.. Well easy but..expensive.

PWM dimmer..
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/LED...1463813.html?spm=2114.search0301.4.101.Inbumg


----------



## Kaiede

micheljq said:


> As far as i know Fluval do not use PWM technology on their led fixtures. The companies who does are rare, and the price of the fixture would be probably more expensive. I do not see how Fluval could do this on a fixture with hundreds of small leds, although i am no electrician. They must daisy chain their emitters with a number of emitters like that.
> 
> The only company i know who does use PWM dimming is TMC Aquaray.
> 
> Michel.


PWM tends to be cheaper to implement for LED, so the cheaper fixtures with dimming will use PWM with constant voltage. Finnex, Fluval, Beamswork, etc. Interesting that TMC does too, as it speaks more on them trying to keep costs down to keep their margins up.

There was a pretty good price cliff a while back on LCD displays where suddenly they got a lot cheaper, and one of the reasons was the use of PWM dimming versus the more classic types of dimming which are more expensive to implement for LED. But it introduced flicker since the cheapest ones used the 60Hz power signal as the clock for the pulses. PWM is not used for non-LED applications, and the nicer LED kit for aquariums tends to want to let you reuse that expensive controller you bought years ago for your fluorescent bulbs, which cannot be PWM dimmed. So that may be why it seems rare?

But yeah, PWM is king if you want cheap dimming and don’t expect your lights to be hooked up to an Apex or ReefKeeper.


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH

I love mine so far, I have the 48 in model and it seems to be fine. As long as you don’t touch the button with dripping hands you’ll be fine. I am not 100% happy with the spectrum wish it was 6500k not in the 7000k’s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol

Actually now listed as 7500k................ 

There is a "hack" to fix that..By using a TC-420 and dimming the blue channel you can shift the K value down a bit..
Warranty voiding stuff unless you find the right plugs.. 

http://i.imgur.com/m7lOIBS.jpg


----------

